# Am I in for a dissapointment with Bit One



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

I mean really are all Bit Ones have problems, or only the first few batches at the beginning ?

I find it hard to believe that a brand like Audison would continuously would keep building a product that is flawed ?

I just bought a Bit One from a member am I going to have troubles guaranteed ? 

I really want to have an all Audison build and this was the last piece that was missing from the puzzle .....

Thesis Comps, Voce 5.1K with Bit In and Bit One with 40kx from Focal is what I have (I had the Mille 15" sub but it blew on me so not going there) I had a 46kx for 5+ years and loved the sound .....


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Im not convinced. Friend of mine is on his 4th brand new bit one. Lots of issues.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

personally i would not buy a Bit One or Bit Ten unless i had some kind of return policy just in case. 
From my experience if you buy one either new or used, but not from an authorised dealer, you are dead to the company...and they will NOT support you.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

We do not have rampant issues with bit products. I've gone through two RF 360.3's...


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> personally i would not buy a Bit One or Bit Ten unless i had some kind of return policy just in case.
> From my experience if you buy one either new or used,* but not from an authorised dealer, you are dead to the company...and they will NOT support you.*


That's standard policy with almost every manufacturer.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

theoldguy said:


> Im not convinced. Friend of mine is on his 4th brand new bit one. Lots of issues.


the 4th one just arrived and out of the box has optical issues and issues linking up with the controller. Sweet quality control as he put it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> That's standard policy with almost every manufacturer.


not entirely true...i bought two JL amps, both used, and i have called JL a few times to ask installation type questions. Same for Audio Control, and Image Dynamics.

i could not even do that with my Bit Ten.

just telling the OP to be careful.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I `d not personally buy anything Audison but speakers. Every speaker I owned has been great. 
Manufacturer don`t have to support unauthorized users.
THey probably will on your dime.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought my Bit One from another member here for dirt cheap since it was a refurbished unit and I had a hard time justifying paying the retail price. It worked perfectly, including the DRC. Then after a few months, like everyone else i know that has one, the DRC's lcd display started dropping entire horizontal lines. Not really a big deal since it doesn't affect function, but kinda looks ghetto. Even with the brightness set at the minimum, it still throws a LOT of blue light. I'd prefer it be barely legible at night and then the last click on the dial turns the backlight completely off.

2nd issue popped up 2 winters ago. If temps are below freezing, the unit will appear to power up normally but it will not pass any audio until the car's interior warms up after a driving a few minutes. Power the unit off, back on.. and now I have tunes again. Cycling the power before it warms up is a futile gesture. That's an issue 2 months of the year, and only after leaving the car parked outside for hours at a time. This past winter, same thing. My Bit One says "GFY" when cold-soaked. It is installed under the passenger seat, but this _shouldn't _be a factor... this is a unit intended for a car, right?

Those issues aside, I have no buyer's remorse considering what I paid. The tuning controls are very comprehensive and it sounds excellent. When the budget allows, I will replace it with either the Ground Zero DSP or the Mosconi 6-to-8.


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

So far so good for me having used a Helix DSP before i have to be honest i found the software more user friendly but the Bit One is also got it's strong points like the remote and the setup wizard at the beginning and more inputs however i do get a loud pop from my tweeters when i shot my car down. Dave "The Davel was kind enough to help me with the setup to work out some kinks (and i am forever greatful for that very nice guy) and according to him there is no fix for the loud pop that is something that's created by the digital setup and transfer process ....


----------



## -+Deez+- (May 21, 2015)

I was looking at one but this thread had made me reconsider. I'm curious as to what kind of "issues" are people having with these? Is it just a particular make / year / model? Is there certain years to avoid?


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't know enough to talk about different versions I had one worked ok I prefer the Helix software and also that pop every once in a while when I turn off engine was annoying other than that it's a good unit. Liked the remote as well and the setup cd.....


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Also had issues with cold weather and would not pass audio untill it warmed up!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I get that occasional pop on mine too, but I've never experienced the cold weather issue. Then again, I live in Fresno.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, expect issues...

Even my local Audison dealer has replaced his own bit one with an Alpine PXA-H800 because of similar related issues.


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Apparently that pop is not a defect it's something that is there due to the nature of technology. Someone explained to me that you get that pop when digital bits get caught in between when shutting down and create that popping sound nothing can be done about it .....


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

I only get the pop when
1) Any time the optic cable gets misaligned from the socket or loss of optical signal.
2) Shutting down power completely at once before powering down the B1.
3) When my iphone gets shifted from it's pure i-20 socket, probably g-force he he he.

The fix was I just shutdown from the DRC before anything else in the car like ignition or my iphone, problem solved.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

you can do one thing - Trash Bit One, ....no more pops, hiss when connected to Toss Link, no startup and DRC issues, no noise issues, and then life become much better. A friend Calls it BIDONE - Trashcan.
It is funny, how no comment or answer from Eletromedia / Audison...... they clearly don't give a ****


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

I upgraded to a Mosconi 6to8. Vast improvement vs the B1. The Mosconi GUI isn't as pretty, but there are no turn-off pops, no cold-soak issues, no drama- it just works. Someday I might attempt to troubleshoot the old B1 but my interest in it is low.


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> personally i would not buy a Bit One or Bit Ten unless i had some kind of return policy just in case.
> From my experience if you buy one either new or used, but not from an authorised dealer, you are dead to the company...and they will NOT support you.


And I believe this is why there are so many bad units still out there cycling through the used forums and ebay because the company refuse to fix whatever bad batch is out there if bought used or brand new non dealer. There should be a major recall for the bit one and bit ten to solve all these quality control issues. I myself have 2 bad bit one gave up on the bit one and downgraded to the bit ten only to have other issues. I will never buy anything from Audison again, over price junk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

I've owned 2 bit ones and a bit ten, i never had any of the issues with any of them. I've installed ~14 for clients, no issues with theirs as well. 


It would be retarded to say there arent any issues just because i havent had any, but I kinda wish i would come across some of them so i could see what everyone is talking about. I've heard these issues since ~2010 not once have i came across it myself though 

I've randomly spoke with a few Elettromedia people about online concerns, it was shrugged off, dont really know the thoughts behind shrugging it off, might be that they think there is no problem, or that they dont care, or they just choose to not field questions, i dunno.


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

Yes, that's pretty interesting how Elettromedia USA treats their clients. I'm seeing a pattern here. I'm a a pretty avid Audison/Hertz user and love their stuff. But when I call Elettromedia directly asking if I can buy a replacement part or about product information, they straight up refuse to talk to me. On the other hand, whenever I call Orca (Focal, Mosconi, Illusion), the rep always takes the time to answer my questions about new products. If I knew the difference between the two distributors from the beginning, I would have probably have gone with Orca products. It does not feel good to be neglected by a company after dropping a few grand on their product. Luckily I have a great relationship with my dealer. I'm starting to have issues with my DRC and I know that if there's a problem he'll just swap it for me.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Only issue I ever had on my first bitone had to do with the DRC. Whenever the car was left outside during summer times the DRC would not display or function otherwise. The system would power up & play. I would have to shut the car off & restart once the cabin temp drops to get the DRC to function. Beyond that I had no issues, no noise or popping. Make sure the bitone is powering up the amps. If I remember correctly, the bitone delays the amps starting until the bitone is fully booted. And it shuts the amps off first before it shuts itself off. It is my understanding these were functions to control on & off noise issues. My second bitone had zero issues, currently sitting in my closet. Both of my bitone was bought from my local dealer.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

It's so disappointing to hear that the Bit One has become such an issue. 

I began importing Audison directly, back in 1993, to Hong Kong. 
Had the great fortune to deal directly with Sr. Pantaleone and Sr. Vagnoni. 
(CEO and Chief Engineer)

Having repairs done locally was possible, to a small extent, through my own efforts.
They did use some semi-exotic parts that were hard to come by in those pre-internet days, so some repairs were stripped out of their heatsinks and returned directly to Italy. It was time consuming, but without fail, the amps were returned to 100% working order.
Who else are you gonna trust with an HR-100?

As the amps became more flexible and sophisticated, the frequency of failures increased.
That would be the early ABS System amps, Sedici, Trenta and PA Line.
Please note, that in more than 10 years, I never had a single out-of-the-box failure.

I stopped (changed companies) dealing with Audison before the Bit One and Mille speakers came out. 
I still have a pile of VRX series amps that don't work. Maybe I need to see if Pietro's phone number still works........


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Only issue I ever had with my bit one was having the remote relays done improperly, so user error on my part. I had one of the early units too.

I haven't seen any issues with the units I've been around, I've only seen the posts online.

Also, I've been running my LRx's since around '07 and they've been flawless. In the spare tire-well, in the Fresno heat to boot.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

My BitOne was stable for me in 2 cars from 2009-2014. Only issue was DRC controllers going bad. Had to replace 2 DRC controls.

I recently got rid of almost all the Audison gear in my system, and I doubt I will ever go back to Audison, however. The Bit One has been around a long time and the are several newer DSP products on the market that are more powerful, yet in a similar price range.

I absolutely love my Helix DSP Pro. Definitely a step up from the Audison BitOne.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

subterFUSE said:


> The Bit One has been around a long time and the are several newer DSP products on the market that are more powerful, yet in a similar price range.


Yup, that's what i'd be more concerned about. They are behind the game at this point IMO.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

lehelke3 said:


> So far so good for me having used a Helix DSP before i have to be honest i found the software more user friendly but the Bit One is also got it's strong points like the remote and the setup wizard at the beginning and more inputs however i do get a loud pop from my tweeters when i shot my car down. Dave "The Davel was kind enough to help me with the setup to work out some kinks (and i am forever greatful for that very nice guy) and according to him there is no fix for the loud pop that is something that's created by the digital setup and transfer process ....


You could throw a switch onto the remote wire for your tweets amp and shut it off before killing the car. Better than potentially blown tweets.


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

I moved on to Helix CDSP and Mosconi amps already


----------

